# Seagate to Cease Production of 7200rpm Mobile Hard Drives This Year.



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

(Could have put this in the Sign of the Times thread... )



> Seagate Technology, one of the worlds largest manufacturers of hard disk drives, plans to cease production of mobile hard drives with 7200rpm spindle speed late this year as the mainstream market demand will shift to different products, such as solid-state hybrid drives (SSHDs). The company will continue to offer 5400rpm HDDs for value notebooks.


More


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

Sounds to me like Seagate is trying to force the purchase of the more expensive SSDs than anything. But that is fine by me, I don't buy Seagate drives any longer any way.


----------



## pcRepairMan (Mar 30, 2012)

dustyjay said:


> Sounds to me like Seagate is trying to force the purchase of the more expensive SSDs than anything. But that is fine by me, I don't buy Seagate drives any longer any way.


I am with you now re not buying Seagate drives. I have 3 here perfectly good all bar the hdd mainboard, all have sector allocation counts increasing daily bases.

These three 2Tb seagates were apart of my NAS and to have one blinking replaced that and had the next two fault out on me, all the same problem trust in Seagate has gone again now with this tactic of as mentioned forcing us to buy SSD's over 7200rmp drives.

Oh well, there are better manufacturers out there for now to choose from. Am looking at the WD Reds 3TB purely to go into my NAS.


----------

